# When you don't give an Arab enough love...



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

****, I just had to post this video. I hadn't ridden Zierra in about two weeks, and with work and it getting dark so early my farm time was cut in half for awhile. She gets furious when I don't spend enough time with her - she wouldn't let me catch another horse until I opened the gate to let her out, where she promptly ran to the round pen. Shay-la was trimming Cinder and I brushed Zierra out, and she was harrasing me for quite awhile then gave up and decided to harrass Shay-la.

As for the "kissy face game", I swear she's not actually ticked. They play this game constantly and it's usually Zierra who instigates it, not Shay-la. She'll following Shay-la around the pasture if she plays it with her and then walks away. She's just crazy like her owner :lol:


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

haha ! 
Loved that, reminds me of pepper ! So nosey its unbelievable, 
I didnt know shay-la did trimming, what else does she do ? How much would she charge ? im looking for a new farrier  All the horsies need their feet done !


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

lol, my mom keeps asking me why I'm crackng up. She is too cute!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

TwisterRush said:


> haha !
> Loved that, reminds me of pepper ! So nosey its unbelievable,
> I didnt know shay-la did trimming, what else does she do ? How much would she charge ? im looking for a new farrier  All the horsies need their feet done !


I messaged you :wink:

Heh heh, thank you! She's such a character, she's always got me giggling.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh dear, I really lol'd.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

haha that is hilarious.


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

that was great....lol how cute!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What an adorable mare. She really does look like she's playing with you eh, that is to adorable. I was at work when I watched it and it actually made me giggle out loud. 
What a darling of a mare(very pretty by the way, love her face). Thanks for sharing


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hahaha that's adorable


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

aww this made me laugh, so cute x


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

lol Cinder is awful patient.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

What a cutie!! Gave me a good giggle


----------

